# Starwood StarPoints for Resale Timeshare at Sheraton's Vistana Villages?



## lizfox (Sep 14, 2006)

I just purchased a resale timeshare at Sheraton's Vistana Villages which  has 67,100 Starwood StarOptions.  I read on the Starwood website that StarOptions can be converted to StarPoints in non-consecutive years.  Does this option apply to resale timeshares, or only to owners who purchase directly from the resort?


----------



## nell (Sep 14, 2006)

No,  You lose the ability to convert to StarPoints with a resale.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 14, 2006)

Go to the Hotel Based Resorts section and post. That where the Starwood guru's hang out.

The answer to your question is more complicated then yes or no. There are maybes and sometimes that apply to your purchase also. Vistana Village resort is a mandatory resort and that has different rules that apply then a voluntary resort.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 14, 2006)

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> Go to the Hotel Based Resorts section and post. That where the Starwood guru's hang out.
> 
> The answer to your question is more complicated then yes or no. There are maybes and sometimes that apply to your purchase also. Vistana Village resort is a mandatory resort and that has different rules that apply then a voluntary resort.


 
This info is from the Starwood FAQ : 



ELIGIBILITY


All weeks purchased directly from the developer (Starwood) are assigned a StarOption and StarPoint value and the owner may participate fully in the programs.  Resale weeks (not purchased directly from Starwood) may or may not participate in the SVN program using StarOptions.  Since I originally wrote this article, Starwood will allow third party buyers (resale) of “SVN mandatory” resorts to participate in SVN.  Third party buyers (resale) of  “SVN Voluntary” resorts cannot participate in SVN.  If considering the purchase of a resale week, you should contact owner services to confirm eligibility.  Resale weeks are not assigned a StarPoints value, so resale owners will not be allowed to exchange for SPG StarPoints, regardless if they are SVN mandatory or SVN voluntary resorts.  









Resorts that are “SVN mandatory”
SVN membership mandatory for developer buyers; optional for resale buyers:



Harborside Resort 
Vistana Villages 
Westin St. John 
Westin Ka'anapali 
Westin Kierland Villas 


Resorts that are “SVN voluntary”
SVN membership voluntary for developer buyers; not available to resale buyers



Vistana Resort 
Broadway Plantation 
Desert Oasis 
Lakeside Terrace 
PGA Vacation Resort 
Mountain Vista 
Westin Mission Hills


----------



## Denise L (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, congratulations  ! I saw your winning bid on the auction yesterday.

You won't be able to convert your week to Starpoints, but there have been people who have purchased resale, then developer, and had their resales "requalified" with Starpoint conversion capabilities. In addition, their resale would count toward Elite status if it was requalified. Like others said, check out the Hotel-based Timeshare Systems board for more information.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes - congrats.  I was watching the auction also - I almost bid, but would rather have a closer SVN mandatory as a home resort, but you got SOs for a good price - now you can exchange via SVN (mandatory) and spend less.

tomandrobin are correct - go to the Hotel-based section - lots of info there.

By buying resale - you can exchange with other mandatory SVN resorts (Ka'anapali, Kierland, Harborside, St John), and soon Princeville (Kauai).  You cannot convert to StarPoints - many here say it is not worth it and resale is the way to go - others like their Developer purchase benefits.  We lean to the resale side.


----------



## lizfox (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the info- it was very helpful.  I'm very glad I purchased at an SVN mandatory resort!  Does anyone know how much this same timeshare would sell for if purchased directly from the resort?  I purchased 67,100 Starwood StarOptions at Sheraton's Vistana Villages.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 14, 2006)

Last I heard, two bedrooms were $17.2K to $22.9K, depending on the season.


----------

